# sex and reconciling



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Me and my wife are in our sixth week of R after her four month EA and we are doing it like rabbits just about every day.The sex is mindblowing and excellent,is this normal? We're both loving it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

yes

it's called hysterical bonding and it's normal and probably even beneficial

I went thru the same phase


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea. When Hubs moved out, the sex was even MORE amazing than usual. It was 3 times a day and just insanely passionate.

We're back to normal now :rofl: Just once a day and passionate. haha...it's good.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> yes
> 
> it's called hysterical bonding and it's normal and probably even beneficial
> 
> I went thru the same phase


Same here


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Aaah......make up sex.....


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

So true, our sex life has definately increased..almost daily and so much more passionate..too embarassed to say how often it used to be..thought it was my libito but gee now I love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

oops lol didn't see who started this post lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah yeah...braggart!!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

This is one of the few definite perks to an otherwise crappy situation. My wife and I went through the same thing. We had sex the first time three days after D Day - completely and totally mind blowing - by far the closest emotional connection I've ever felt.

Enjoy - both of you!!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> oops lol didn't see who started this post lol


 Now you're really going to get it!


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

She got it Bandit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

calvin said:


> She got it Bandit!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> This is one of the few definite perks to an otherwise crappy situation. My wife and I went through the same thing. We had sex the first time three days after D Day - completely and totally mind blowing - by far the closest emotional connection I've ever felt.
> 
> Enjoy - both of you!!!


Only 3 days? 

Our 'make up' sex was about 5 months. lol.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Only 3 days?
> 
> Our 'make up' sex was about 5 months. lol.


What can I say - we've always been eager and we've always had great make up sex!!!

In reality I suspect it was so quick for us because there was never really any question of if we would stay together or not.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Should I wish my spouse have an EA (not PA)????? What I'd do to have her want to Hysterical Bond with me!!!!! We get along, do fight some, but can't remember the last time we've even had makeup sex.......


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Caring for each other's total wellbeing, in and out of bed, and never missing an opportunity of showing it, is probably the best thing you can do for one another. Good job you two.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I have found that the sex actually comes when you bond emotionally with your spouse..it's all the things you do for eachother, the closeness brings on a better sex life. We make time for eachother emotionally, not just going through the day to day routines of just being here but communicating and appreciating eachother instead of just taking eachother for granted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## artlady (Jul 17, 2011)

Just chiming in: my H and I first had sex less than six hours after we got back together, and it was mind-blowing; the best sex of our lives. We were like bunnies for the first few months. Yay for hysterical bonding!

But seriously, we'd just missed each other so much (hadn't seen each other in six weeks) that we couldn't keep our hands off each other. Fifteen months later, the sex is still great. Even though the separation was incredibly traumatic, it made us appreciate and love each other SO much more.


----------

